# The so-called turkey problem is a JOKE!!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A few people of Mendon have badgered and harassed and threatened and cried to the DWR and their local very uniformed legislator about a problem that is so easily and cheaply fixed that it makes me sic. 
The "problem" with the turkeys could be COMPLETELY eliminated for a couple grand a year! You give me $2K next winter and you'll never see another turkey in Mendon again unless it's hanging from some hunters packpack. There will be no killin, no propane canons, no smoke bombs, none of that stuff. Here is all you need to do. Set up a feeding station up on that Mendon city property above town and a few other places along that west side of the valley. I figure about 5 tons of corn dispersed throughout the tough months and you'll never see a bird in town again. Turkeys are MUCH MUCH MUCH easier to feed than elk and hell, we feed hundreds of them worthless SOB's across the valley every year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That'll be happening. Looks like the division has its first volunteer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I fed a little grain for the TC Strutters one winter. I imagine the NWTF members around Mendon would be up for feeding some turkeys.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey it's going to get us another season so why bitch about it?


----------

